# Damaged Goods, Rocky Road



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

*Damaged Goods, Rocky Road*

I was born on the dawn of the Atomic Age. I was even a casualty from it. Mutant 
encephalopathy. One of the symtoms is anatomy malfunction, e.g. face visage appears 
abnormal (overly large).

Writing about it is the only thing that has/does help me cope with the dibility.

I have lived in a surreal world all my life and have had a delusional stronghold as well
all my life, i.e. depersonalized. On the year of 1945, July 16, 5:29:45 AM, MST, while
I was in my fetal developmental stage of six months, two weeks and three days I was
afflicted by the Manhattan Project's nuclear fission with my _mental disability_. This *hap-
less* incident hijacked my life and turned it upside down.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

WELCOME TO PLANET EARTH.  WE COME IN PEACE.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, that sounds exactly like my story.. Freaky!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:


> Wow, that sounds exactly like my story.. Freaky!


WHAT?!!! what the heck are you guys talkin about?LOL :lol:


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

*THANK YOU!*

Thank you $$$$ for your welcome. WHAT?!!! what the heck are you guys talkin about?LOL :lol: [/size=85]

I'm glad to make your acquaintance york.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

What happened to start your recovery in 2002? And what was the nuclear incident..? Just curious.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello York,

On May 1, 2002 just past midnight I experienced the full impact of *The Surreal World* to 
which I was being held bondage to. Yet I did not fall apart. I knew then that my days of
"The Incredible HULK" (TV series 'The Incredible Hulk') were over. A great relief over
came me--a moment of clarity, if I may.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

So, is that THIS world, or some other world most of us don't know? If it's recovery from dp you felt when that happened, it must 
be something you experienced as a good thing I assume.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes all Good.... Also the start of *dp* recovery.

Let me tell a short story. A person whom is blind cannot see with the eyes but
makes up with other parts of the body. Ex: they can distinguish money bills
of any denomination by touching them. This is sort of how my surreal world
dispelled itself. Depending on the given situation. A _hands on_ "trial and error"
venture.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

OK man, im not trying to be mean at all but what you are saying here DOES NOT MAKE ANNNNY SENSE. :shock:


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey... You edited that. It didn't say anything about the Hulk earlier.. But I think I get the..world-thing. It's what it's like with dp, you see the same things, but then again, it's not the same as it was.

Ok, so I don't get it. But good luck to ya. Glad to hear you feel better, Hulk or not.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:


> Hey... You edited that. It didn't say anything about the Hulk earlier.. But I think I get the..world-thing. It's what it's like with dp, you see the same things, but then again, it's not the same as it was.
> 
> Ok, so I don't get it. But good look to ya. Glad to hear you feel better, Hulk or not.


 :lol: HAHAHA!!!!!! I love you Anny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

[quote name="9]Thank you Claymore for your warm welcome.[/quote]
:lol: :lol: Sorry for my raw sense of humor, I just had to say it. I mean no harm. :lol: :twisted:


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

york said:


> What happened to start your recovery in 2002? And what was the fission incident..? Just curious.


----------



## 9:05AM (Apr 1, 2006)

On the long and short of it. My Life Long Buffer:

*HYBRID RECOVERY*
AA - MANHATTAN PROJECT MEDICAL _REMUNERATES WAGON_.

:idea:


----------

